# Best way to deal with a cyber bully.



## grunt_408 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am posting this thread desperation as my little brother has been getting bullied at school. He has just moved here and started at this school and has been getting bullied. Now this Bully has taken it onto facebook. He has created 2 profiles in my brothers name and also a hate club all about my brother. The other thing that he has done has created his own fake profile and cyberbullies other children through it. The police cant do anything as Australia has not got legislation in place yet to invade the little buggers privacy . The school cant do anything as they need proof that it is him.

My little brother has not got a facebook and we only found the fake profiles and hate club after watching a story on the news on cyberbullying. We have reported the club and fake profiles to fb and they have not been removed. We have also tried to get a hold of the bullies msn or skype but for a young kid he seems to be very good at this.

My question is what can we do to get revenge on this little bully? Thumping him comes to mind but that would just make me out to be a as small as he is. I know that there a lot of smart cookies here at tpu and if you are reading this feel free to pm me any ideas you have if they are too nasty to post publicly  . Pleas any help will be appreciated this thing if t is not stopped can have big effects on peoples lifes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2009)

how old is this kid do you know?

first thigs first..call his parents and explain it.

next if the kid is below a certain age try to make a new facebook account and see if it has any warnings like "bust be 13 or older" if he's younger than this e-mail them again

however regard;ess e-mail them again concerning what you e-mailed before


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 26, 2009)

We have told fb. My Mum and Dad have been into the school heaps of times trying to get  it sorted. They have aksed to speak with the childs parents but the school will not allow it wtf. I think the kid is 13.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 26, 2009)

confront him and scare the crap out of him, dont have to hurt him in any way, just have a nice gentle talk with about how he shouldnt be bullying your brother


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 26, 2009)

or another idea, just find someone that is good at breaking passwords and start taking over all his accounts and turning them on him, lol...thats a horrible idea but funny seeing as 13 yr olds dont have the strongest passwords HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 26, 2009)

or just tell your little brother to run at him and kick him in the nutz every time he sees him! lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 26, 2009)

The best way would be contacting Facebook to have those accounts shutdown then get the cops involved, threaten to sue him for "social damages" and see if the bully will stop

DO NOT CONFRONT HIM! OR TOUCH HIM, it will end bad on your end


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 26, 2009)

shave half his eyebrow off while he's sleeping... that will make him have to decide what to do with the other 1.5 eyebrows.

Find something dead on the street, cut open his mattress from the bottom and then insert it into the mattress - he will never find the smell haha.

erm... seriously though.  I really think a good asskicking is in order - but from your brother, not you.  Find a good MMA gym, get him a membership, then have him beat his ass a few times, and that should end it.  Plus in about 1 year your bro won't have time to be dealing with this mickey mouse sh*t as he will be chasing girls/boys w/e he is into lol.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> shave half his eyebrow off while he's sleeping... that will make him have to decide what to do with the other 1.5 eyebrows.
> 
> Find something dead on the street, cut open his mattress from the bottom and then insert it into the mattress - he will never find the smell haha.
> 
> erm... seriously though.  I really think a good asskicking is in order - but from your brother, not you.  Find a good MMA gym, get him a membership, then have him beat his ass a few times, and that should end it.  Plus in about 1 year your bro won't have time to be dealing with this mickey mouse sh*t as he will be chasing girls/boys w/e he is into lol.



ROFLOL. Yes my bro plays aussie rules football and has just started doing martial arts lessons so eventually I think he will hit the kid. I would love to turn the kids own handy work against him that is just what he needs!


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 26, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> ROFLOL. Yes my bro plays aussie rules football and has just started doing martial arts lessons so eventually I think he will hit the kid. I would love to turn the kids own handy work against him that is just what he needs!



nah youre never gonna prove to an idiot that theyre an idiot, dont even waste your time... 

the most important thing is to minimize what the bullying is doing to your bro's self esteem - aussie football and some karate will get him friends and confidence... that will make him hard to mess with.  So its temporary, this other dude is obviously a jack off with too much time.  Although I am still a strong supporter of peeing in his juicebox.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wee in his juicebox I lol'd


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2009)

ya im with the other as stated try going about it the proper way...then if that fails..honestly just let your bro kick the kids ass. as long as your bro doesnt get in trouble for it it will be totally worth it and maybe even a few days off from school..i personally never understood suspensions..basically your just giving the kid a week of what he wants but hey more for him!


----------



## a111087 (Oct 26, 2009)

I would do something really stupid, probably. I would find him when he is waiting for a school bus and throw a balloon at him filled with something sticky. I'm not saying this is the best or smartest way of solving this problem, it might even escalate this, but that is what comes to my mind. I just hate people like that, what do you think he is going to do when he grows up? He will be another douche... If I knew that someone is bullying my kid, I would beat the living shit out of them! No need for formality. 

there are a lot of articles on the internet 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...deal+with+cyber+bully+australia&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 26, 2009)

oh, i have so EVIL ideas in my mind MUAJAJAJAAJAJA.

1 - Learn its fears. try talking to people who knows it Ej: Fire
2 - look for something he aprreciets much (a girlfriend, a toy)
3 - use against him: tell his girl (girls of that age tend to be more comprehensive [at least here] ) what he is doing and tell her to tell him she would break with him if he doesnt stop
4 - use the fire: burn things that he may utilize (homework for instance)
5 - enbarras him in front of all the group MAKE HIM CRY
6 - if he has a pet, HURT IT
7 - told your brother to learn some personal defense and give him some lessons

6* - If nothing works KILL THE PET. (here is not illegal)

Disclaimer: If any mod see any of this as innapropiate, please delete the post and inform me so i can make  it a pm


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 26, 2009)

I honestly though that bully kids and stuff like taking lunch money from other kids was something that only happened in the movies...i honestly cannot believe that it is a serious thing D:

Advice??...mmmm...It really it's onto the fathers of the bully kid, i mean if you all sat in the living room with the kid parents and all and confront him about what he did you can scare him good, but again, it depends on the kid fathers, if mom was a cheerleader and daddy a quarterback former bully then you are in for a ride!

Man the world it's like Hooch...


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 26, 2009)

1) Supersoaker filled with NAIR.
2) Kick his ass dress him up like a little girl take many pictures. This will be used as black mail.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 26, 2009)

Woody112 said:


> 1) Supersoaker filled with NAIR.
> 2) Kick his ass dress him up like a little girl take many pictures. This will be used as black mail.



i like the second idea but to make it better, make it good. tell him to have a fight some night. Use ether to sleep him and then dress it like a girl and post the pics.


----------



## mrhuggles (Oct 26, 2009)

if you don't have laws against it is it ok to fight fire with fire? maybe even check for other possible laws and do it heavy handed

photoshop


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 26, 2009)

Dont waste your time speaking with the school. They dont want to get involved, and cant due to law and data protection etc. Go to the police. Get in thelocal papers.Hold your family head high, shame the other's.

But you DO need proof or you could get sued for defamation.


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh god you guys are being serious??? XD slap the kid across the face when no one it's watching, he won't have proof either 

Are we talking about grade school kids?? what are they 12, 14?? they're kids! and kids mess with eachother, i don't think this is such a big deal...i mean, parents aren't mature enough to put an end to that kind of things?? Man something is so wrong over there....


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> The best way would be contacting Facebook to have those accounts shutdown then get the cops involved, threaten to sue him for "social damages" and see if the bully will stop
> 
> DO NOT CONFRONT HIM! OR TOUCH HIM, it will end bad on your end



Exactly. Get a laywer and sue the crap out of this kids parents. I'm being completely serious. Do it sooner before this kid ruins your name for life.


----------



## qubit (Oct 26, 2009)

You might want to start a thread on this on www.generalnonsense.net where it will be more appropriate. It's also less strictly moderated there, so you can bash out posts and ideas that would get this thread shut down.

Hope you win this; I detest bullies too.


----------



## zithe (Oct 26, 2009)

My family would probably say he needs a good, maybe slightly intimidating talking-to. I think he should be put on the spot in court. Nothing like having to admit wrong doing in front of a room full of people. Children usually are horrible liars.



LittleLizard said:


> 6* - If nothing works KILL THE PET. (here is not illegal)



I'm not in PETA but that's pretty disgusting


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2009)

qubit said:


> You might want to start a thread on this on www.generalnonsense.net where it will be more appropriate. It's also less strictly moderated there, so you can bash out posts and ideas that would get this thread shut down.
> 
> Hope you win this; I detest bullies too.



Some members posting in this thread that belong there. Keep it serious people. (I'm looking at you LittleLizard, no more.)


----------



## qubit (Oct 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> This thread is fine here. There are members posting in this thread that belong there though. Keep it serious people. (I'm looking at you LittleLizard, no more.)



Sure. But having two threads on the go might help him out even more, as you'll get different people replying and therefore more viewpoints. 

I certainly didn't intend to suggest that this one be shut down.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 26, 2009)

Bullying = assault.  Go to the cops.


----------



## Greenmousa (Oct 26, 2009)

Seriosuly guys, its a thread about kids, let kids work theyre issues between them, if a kid can't take it well then meddle, but i don't know, if he doesn't learn to stand up i highly doubt that will build some self confidence. Things like pet killing or law suits or phrases like "Do it sooner before this kid ruins your name for life." Aren't you overreacting a little bit?? Monica Lewinsky ruined Clinton's name, i reeeeeeaally doubt the kid will ruin your name for life, Although...Deadpool in the number 10 of the 2009 edition says it would....mmmmhhh Deadpool it's allways right


----------



## qubit (Oct 26, 2009)

Greenmousa said:


> Seriosuly guys, its a thread about kids, let kids work theyre issues between them, if a kid can't take it well then meddle, but i don't know, if he doesn't learn to stand up i highly doubt that will build some self confidence. Things like pet killing or law suits or phrases like "Do it sooner before this kid ruins your name for life." Aren't you overreacting a little bit?? Monica Lewinsky ruined Clinton's name, i reeeeeeaally doubt the kid will ruin your name for life, Although...Deadpool in the number 10 of the 2009 edition says it would....mmmmhhh Deadpool it's allways right



Bullying has serious long term effects and can even lead to suicide. It's fine to help the kid out.

I agree that pet killing is sick and twisted and should never be done.


----------



## a111087 (Oct 26, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> 6* - If nothing works KILL THE PET. (here is not illegal)



DUDE, WTF is wrong with you? shit... get some help... :shadedshu


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL at this thread... kill its pet


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 26, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I am posting this thread desperation as my little brother has been getting bullied at school. He has just moved here and started at this school and has been getting bullied. Now this Bully has taken it onto facebook. He has created 2 profiles in my brothers name and also a hate club all about my brother. The other thing that he has done has created his own fake profile and cyberbullies other children through it. The police cant do anything as Australia has not got legislation in place yet to invade the little buggers privacy . The school cant do anything as they need proof that it is him.
> 
> My little brother has not got a facebook and we only found the fake profiles and hate club after watching a story on the news on cyberbullying. We have reported the club and fake profiles to fb and they have not been removed. We have also tried to get a hold of the bullies msn or skype but for a young kid he seems to be very good at this.
> 
> My question is what can we do to get revenge on this little bully? Thumping him comes to mind but that would just make me out to be a as small as he is. I know that there a lot of smart cookies here at tpu and if you are reading this feel free to pm me any ideas you have if they are too nasty to post publicly  . Pleas any help will be appreciated this thing if t is not stopped can have big effects on peoples lifes.



If I were you I'd go into his school myself and show him what its like to be bullied, 

but it might be better if your brother stuck up for himself, Prehaps you could show him a few tricks, prehaps spar with him to build his confordence.

this is really somthing your brother need to overcome (with your guidence)


----------



## mrhuggles (Oct 26, 2009)

we all had to deal with stuff in school, this is different tho, people go way further on the internet and the laws are different so you can go way further without breaking any laws, thats why here in the USA they passed a bunch of laws against it, if there is nothing you can do to stop him thats frustrating, i would go to the police and ask them if there is nothing you can do to stop it and if there is nothing you can do to stop them ask them for tips about how far you can go without breaking the law, they probably would have some really good advice having experience in this.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 27, 2009)

When I was in sixth grade I got bullied a lot. One day I finally grew some balls and got so pissed off I smashed this kid in the face, and gave him a bloody nose. The bulling stopped. But I became the bully after that which I regret.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 27, 2009)

i apologize for say the killing of the pet but as the problem is bigger, the solution must be bigger (i sound nazi that way i think).


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2009)

No, you sound immature and your advice would do nothing but cause more problems. Hence why we can't have these kind of threads at techPowerUp.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree with Greenmousa.  When I was a kid "tattling" or "running to the teacher," or "telling your parents" garnered very little respect from your peers, and usually led to further escalations on the part of the bully:  "So, you went and told on me, hu?"

Not to say that I never asked for help, or let my parents or teachers know.  On the contrary, in my day and age, unless the other kid was weilding a knife or lead pipe or it was six kids to one, most advice was centered on how to deal with the situation on your own.

Violence isn't always the answer.  Since your brother is not bulling other kids, it is highly probable that he is much smarter than the mentioned scoundrel.  I called out a few bullies in front of their peers, girls, etc., letting them know that the only reason they are acting like such a dick is to try and climb up upon someone else's percived smallness.  The other kids should also be told that if he wasn't pestering your brother, it would probably be one of them.  It doesn't take long for a group of kids to see the reasoning behind this type of exposition, and most will fall behind your bro.  It takes as much balls to lay it on the line like this, in front of others, as it does to throw a punch.  Besides, cute girls (and the smart ones, too) find these types of actions very attractive. 

The worst that can happen with the aforementoined scenario is that the bully gets so mad/feels so threatened that he takes a poke at your brother.  Win or lose, the kids around will see your brother as the bigger person.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 27, 2009)

photoshop the bully into some not str8 porn


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2009)

craigleberry said:
			
		

> My question is what can we do to get revenge on this little bully?



this thread is really not in the spirit of TPU. having the post as purely a way to get ideas on how to bully some other kid, is definately not allowed here.

Take it to the police, facebook, and the school. report it over and over and over, until they get so sick of you they take action.


----------

